# Race to sub 7/6/5/4/3/ on 2x2



## Nicky Steingraber (Nov 1, 2017)

sub 7 scrambles
U F2 U2 F U R U R' F'
F U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F'
R' U2 R U' F R F U' F2
U' R U2 F2 R2 U' F R' F
U2 R F2 U' F R U2 F2 R2
sub 6 scrambles
R' F U' F R2 U2 R' F U
R F' U' F R' U2 F2 U' F'
R' F R2 F2 U F U F' U'
U' R F' R' F' R U2 R' U
F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' F
sub 5 scrambles
R U R F2 U R F U2 F'
U' R U2 R F R2 F2 R' U2
R F2 R F' R U2 R' F U
R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U
U2 R' U' R U2 F2 U2 F2 U
sub 4 scrambles (im racing to sub 3.9)
R F' R' U R U' F R2 U'
F2 R' U F U R2 U2 F U2
F' R U R U' F R' F U'
F' R F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U'
R' F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R2
sub 3 scrambles
U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U
U2 F2 R F' U R' U' R F'
R U2 R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U2
U R2 U2 R' U' F U2 R2 F'
F U2 F U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 

If you want to do all of them here u go 
U F2 U2 F U R U R' F'
F U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F'
R' U2 R U' F R F U' F2
U' R U2 F2 R2 U' F R' F
U2 R F2 U' F R U2 F2 R2
R' F U' F R2 U2 R' F U
R F' U' F R' U2 F2 U' F'
R' F R2 F2 U F U F' U'
U' R F' R' F' R U2 R' U
F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' F
R U R F2 U R F U2 F'
U' R U2 R F R2 F2 R' U2
R F2 R F' R U2 R' F U
R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U
U2 R' U' R U2 F2 U2 F2 U
R F' R' U R U' F R2 U'
F2 R' U F U R2 U2 F U2
F' R U R U' F R' F U'
F' R F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U'
R' F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R2
U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U
U2 F2 R F' U R' U' R F'
R U2 R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U2
U R2 U2 R' U' F U2 R2 F'
F U2 F U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Nov 1, 2017)

i did all of them and got this 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 1.80
worst: 6.57

mean of 3
current: 4.08 (σ = 0.64)
best: 2.94 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 5
current: 4.04 (σ = 0.56)
best: 3.20 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 12
current: 3.82 (σ = 0.69)
best: 3.63 (σ = 0.64)

Average: 4.03 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 4.06

Time List:
1. 3.93 U F2 U2 F U R U R' F'
2. 5.64 F U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F'
3. 6.22 R' U2 R U' F R F U' F2
4. 3.01 U' R U2 F2 R2 U' F R' F
5. 4.41 U2 R F2 U' F R U2 F2 R2
6. 5.98 R' F U' F R2 U2 R' F U
7. 2.82 R F' U' F R' U2 F2 U' F'
8. 4.49 R' F R2 F2 U F U F' U'
9. 4.03 U' R F' R' F' R U2 R' U
10. 3.55 F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' F
11. 1.80 R U R F2 U R F U2 F'
12. 5.66 U' R U2 R F R2 F2 R' U2
13. 2.99 R F2 R F' R U2 R' F U
14. 6.57 R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U
15. 2.21 U2 R' U' R U2 F2 U2 F2 U
16. 4.06 R F' R' U R U' F R2 U'
17. 2.55 F2 R' U F U R2 U2 F U2
18. 4.10 F' R U R U' F R' F U'
19. 3.85 F' R F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U'
20. 3.73 R' F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R2
21. 4.68 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U
22. 2.93 U2 F2 R F' U R' U' R F'
23. 3.80 R U2 R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U2
24. 3.63 U R2 U2 R' U' F U2 R2 F'
25. 4.82 F U2 F U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 1, 2017)

Nicky Steingraber said:


> i did all of them and got this
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
> solves/total: 25/25
> 
> ...


how did you get the scrambles into cstimer


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 1, 2017)

Single- 2.036

Ao5- 4.188

Ao12- 4.69

Mean of 25- 5.449

1. 4.72
2. 5.441
3. 6.228
4. 6.935
5. 5.274
6. 6.976
7. 3.69
8. 11.047
9. 5.623
10. 6.237
11. 2.036
12. 6.505
13. 4.072
14. 6.11
15. 5.728
16. 2.405
17. 4.088
18. 4.603
19. 5.587
20. 3.874
21. 6.522
22. 3.924
23. 6.523
24. 4.41
25. 7.665

Not in a bad way at all, but what makes this different from race to sub x on 2x2?


----------

